# medical piping



## No-hub (Sep 1, 2012)

Just curious how many do dental/hospital work? This pick is of air and vac in a sleeve on ground work.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

That is pretty cool!

OS should have you take care of his wintertime horse watering dilemma.


----------



## Piper34 (Oct 10, 2011)

Why the double wall piping?


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> That is pretty cool!
> 
> OS should have you take care of his wintertime horse watering dilemma.


He is more than welcome to give it a try


----------



## phishfood (Nov 18, 2012)

I can't say that I knew what I was doing, but at a former company I did a remodel for a dental practice. Ran PVC for vacuum and copper for pressure supply. Didn't put it in a sleeve, though.


----------



## No-hub (Sep 1, 2012)

Piper34 said:


> Why the double wall piping?


Not code but decided it would be a good idea not to direct bury vacuum and air lines. Gas has to be sleeved under slab.


----------



## gasaman (Oct 19, 2009)

No PVC for Med Gas.


----------



## UA22PLumber (Sep 17, 2012)

PVC is completely legal for vacuum in level 3 med gas piping...can also use soft copper/direct burial for med air....no need for sleeves.


----------



## gasaman (Oct 19, 2009)

UA22PLumber said:


> PVC is completely legal for vacuum/WAGD in level 3 med gas piping...can also use soft copper/direct burial for med air....no need for sleeves.


OK, I stand corrected then.
No PVC in my Level I hospital. 
Not exactly up on the NFPA standards that don't apply to my facility.


----------



## thepmac (Apr 26, 2011)

I've done several dental offices over the past few years. We use upunor pex under slab for compressed air and water. The air is usually only used to power air tools like drills and such, so it's not considered medical gas. For med gas we braze degreased copper in the walls.

We run the vacuum line in 1 1/2" PVC, which is way oversized. Most equipment connects with a 5/8" flex hose. Keep in mind that vacuum will need a dedicated vent to outside.

Make sure you get the equipment templates from the dental equipment supplier. They lay out exactly where each drain, waterline etc needs to be in the rough in, so you can be bang on come finishing


----------



## Kleinfelterj (Jan 23, 2012)

I've done a few dental offices over the years and some were a slab where the air drain and water need roughed in before the concrete was poured. We used soft copper for the air and pex for the water and PVC for the drain. No sleeves. In every hospital and surgical center I ve done the vacuum was always copper along with the med gas piping. Always cleaned and individually bagged fittings and nitrogen used while brazing.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Just re-certified the medical gas installer. There are quite a few changes from the 2005 NFPA 99 book.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

This is the latest book.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Here's an example of one of the changes. There are quite a few.

However, our med gas instructor said work in the field is still according to the old 2005 book until the state adopts the 2012 standard.

But for you guys who are going to get re-certified in med gas installer, I hear it'll be based on the newest book with all the new changes.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

thepmac said:


> I've done several dental offices over the past few years. We use upunor pex under slab for compressed air and water. The air is usually only used to power air tools like drills and such, so it's not considered medical gas. For med gas we braze degreased copper in the walls.
> 
> We run the vacuum line in 1 1/2" PVC, which is way oversized. Most equipment connects with a 5/8" flex hose. Keep in mind that vacuum will need a dedicated vent to outside.
> 
> Make sure you get the equipment templates from the dental equipment supplier. They lay out exactly where each drain, waterline etc needs to be in the rough in, so you can be bang on come finishing


You're right it's not considered med gas to power tools. I believe it's called dental air or something similar. Has different rules too.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

Tommy plumber said:


> Here's an example of one of the changes. There are quite a few.
> 
> However, our med gas instructor said work in the field is still according to the old 2005 book until the state adopts the 2012 standard.
> 
> But for you guys who are going to get re-certified in med gas installer, I hear it'll be based on the newest book with all the new changes.


So does that mean we don't have to test with medical grade oil free dry nitrogen anymore?


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

deerslayer said:


> So does that mean we don't have to test with medical grade oil free dry nitrogen anymore?


 






Do you mean purge with dry nitrogen?


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

Tommy plumber said:


> Do you mean purge with dry nitrogen?


Never mind I read it wrong! It is tested with gas of system designation! We always had to do the final pressure test with medical nitrogen at 1.5 times OP IIRC, but that was on all new work!


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I never knew how many different tests there were in med gas. It's not like plumbing with (1) test...:laughing:... the plumbing gets filled with water (or air) and that's it. But med gas is a different animal. 3rd party verifier and all.


----------

